# Maniac Mullet Gettin the Monsters!! Check Em Out



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

All Fish caught on Maniac mullet.
Awesome day on the water. 15 fish over 25 inches and 2 over 29 inches that day. All on tidal surge Maniac Mullett!





















29 1/2" Monster Trout

www.tidalsurgelures.com


----------

